# October Orc Isometric World/Kingdom Map Icons Preview



## InkwellIdeas (Oct 20, 2019)

Here is Inkwell Ideas's first preview of our Patreon map icons for the month: Orc Isometric World/Kingdom icons! These icons add variety to your D&D and other fantasy world maps. (Each month has a different theme voted on by our Patrons.  This month is Orcs.)

For this preview, we created a mini-orc empire in Sweden/Norway for this map.  The new icons include 5 army markers and 11 settlement icons.  For these settlements, based on several suggestions artist/cartographer Keith Curtis made towns, cities, and villages in each of two styles: one style is non-primitive but still definitely orc, and the other is what a normal settlement would look like if it was recently captured by orcs.  An orc gate, encampment, tower, fortress, and temple round out the set. (We’ve done primitive orcs in prior icon sets.)

As usual we’ll send links to the final icons sets to Patreon supporters at the end of the month. Each month, we create 4 new mini-sets of icons as part of the Patreon.  Each mini-set is 15+ icons. One has world/kingdom map icons in a classic style, a second has world/kingdom icons in an isometric style, the third set is top-down settlement icons, and the fourth has battlemat (dungeon/building interior/tactical outdoor area) icons.

Patrons also vote for new features to add to Worldographer.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Oct 29, 2019)

And here are our settlement icons as a orc camp:


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Oct 30, 2019)

A couple more samples for this month's icons:


----------

